# World at war - How do you play ?



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

How do you guys play World at War ? 

Walk about or Camp out ? 

I can never work out what the best policy is to pump people full of lead


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

i run around like a headless chicken....im addicted to it!


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

bit of both, if you find a spot take someone out then move on.... most are at it so you may aswell, annoys me most when someone gets you then stays where they are only for me to frag them..... 

just be careful where and when you run as this is probably a big cause of getting ya ass woopeed


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

it depends on which map is on. i have a couple of sneaky hiding places which are hard to spot.the people that hack the game should be banned though IMO.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I hate peeps that glitch!!!!! Least they have fixed the one on Castle!!!

As for style of play it really depends on what game type i am playinf and the level!! Most of the time its run about and just pop a few shots in to peeps playing Hardcore Free 4 All


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Often running around will just get you killed, I sneak, try to stay hidden and if necessary utilise my boy scout days and get the tent out


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

im sorry i may not be liked for this but the gewehr 43 with a noob tube on s and d does it for me as soon as im done with them i just go crazy


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

i play headquarters and groundwar i get about 30 kills a match and die between 15-20 times, mostly use sub machine guns with stopping power/steady aim and run until i find someone then just spray them, dont bother aiming just spray the gun, im usually the top person in my team.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe the top for kills, but you are more useful to a winning team if you kill 10 and die once.

The likliness of running about like a nutter will get you killed the same amount as you kill.

Camping gets super boring. 

I like to move around and sneak


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

yup same as cod4, i try my berst to run around and be cannon fodder


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Playing mainly free for all i do both but once i kill someone i always get ready for them to come running back and try to revenge kill me. Happens 8 out of 10 times so i move slightly and kill them again, did one player 9 times in a row one game :doublesho.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Maybe the top for kills, but you are more useful to a winning team if you kill 10 and die once.
> 
> The likliness of running about like a nutter will get you killed the same amount as you kill.
> 
> ...


yeah and 5 years later you will get to level 65, as a team member i dont just get most kills i mistly get the headquarters on capture it back, i get 800-1000xp on a game of headquarters mega bonus for coming top, this weekend its double xp so im getting 2000xp+ per game of headquarters, so seeing as my team usually wins then id say im more use than you would be sitting on the other side of the map looking for people.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Playing on Vetran atm. About half way though the game and I've had to change my playing style to sneaking about


Get loads of trophies on that level though.


----------

